
Ask HN: Is there a tech media agenda? - S_A_P
Maybe I forgot my tin foil hat but aside from click bait ad revenue- does the tech media have an ax to grind? So 3-5 years ago the tech media was intent on punishing Microsoft. It also seems weird that I saw an uptick in Elizabeth Holmes as a hero stories shortly before the bad press started. Currently apple is even more popular than usual for negative press. I feel pretty weary of it all. Is it time for me to take a break from hacker news? Is the tech media more biased&#x2F;pointed than before? Is it just that I&#x27;ve hit a point in my life that it bothers me more than it used to?
======
hedora
I'd add that I followed John Oliver's recommendation, and checked out
Propublica (non profit news organization).

While I was at it I listened to my local Pacifica affiliate. Pacifica
generally leans left (to say the least), but they're also independent /
contrarian. They ran a few stories I was happy to hear, and doubt I'd hear
elsewhere:

\- Two examples of fake news (one at the NYT, one at the Washington Post),
social media and the (mis)handling of the retractions.

\- Gerrymandering in Pasadena, TX gets struck down with help from MALDEF

\- Improved OSHA regulations for Beryllium exposure (yay!)

\- Bill Binney interview about the intelligence community's three great scams
(incorrect intelligence that cost > $1T): The 2nd Iraq War, The War on Terror,
and the thing I mentioned in the other comment.

My new years resolution is to find 12 high-quality, independent news sources
this year. It is not easy.

------
hedora
HN is better than most, but definitely.

Here are three egregious examples I have encountered:

1) OK, I'm not a Nazi (Bernie supporter, for what good that did), but Trump is
probably right about 1% of the time. For example, NSA whistleblowers are
speculating the russia email thing is intentionally blown out of proportion to
justify funding for a new cold war (google Bill Binney). There is strong
evidence (and lack of contradictory evidence) that the intelligence
community's claims are bogus. Where is the tech-focused coverage of the
opposing viewpoint?

2) Look for product reviews from companies without strong marketing budgets.

3) Friends have attended bay area talks with tech leaders. When broadcast,
local stations give the impression the q+a is uncut, when it is in fact
censored so that it supports the point of view of the speaker.

